# BBQ GRILL OFF



## mycetc (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello,
I am interested if anyone can help me get the word out for the 1st annual BBQ grill off my school is having in order to raise funds for the upcoming school year.  We are a Christian school located in Fort Washington, MD.   I would like to know if you have  an email list, or if you would be willing to send an email to those competitors.  I am struggling to find any takers for my event.  This is my first time ever holding an event, and I am very nervous.  Below is a copy of my message (I've sent it out to a few BBQ teams).
 
I figured it would be a great way for BBQ vendors to raise money for their team and our school in a fair way.

This event is called the BBQ Grill OFF.  The National Christian Academy of Fort Washington, MD is holding this first annual event on AUGUST 21st, 2010 to raise money for local BBQ and our school.  Proceeds will be divided up 70% given to the BBQ company and 30% to the school!  This is a great chance to advertise your business and show off your talent!  Come out and enjoy a day of BBQ in Fort Wahington, 3 minutes away from National Harbor.  Register on http://www.mycetc.com and click on the NCA GRILL OFF LINK.?


----------

